# Potsie Needs Your Healing Thoughts



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Potsie is surely in my prayers tonight!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Potsie. Hoping and praying for a full recovery.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for his injury. 

I hope he improves. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Best wishes for Potsie and for you and your husband.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My hopes and good wishes are with you for recovery, you'll be in my conversation with the man upstairs tonight...............


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about this. Sending heartfelt wishes for Potsie's well being.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Get well wishes coming your way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spoo klaus (Jun 20, 2013)

Your post sent tears to my eyes . I wish Potsy's recovery from the bottom of my heart !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lighting candles in my mind.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Heartbreaking news! Potsie is in my heart tonight and I will be sending some strong healing thoughts to him and hope to brig him comfort while away from home. Also thinking and sending comforting thoughts your direction too, I'm sure you need it, I understand how exhausting it is when you are going through such a stressful ordeal. Your whole family is in my prayers tonight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sending all good wishes, and hoping the prognosis is not as bad as you fear.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Our thoughts and wishes are coming to you and Potsie from the other side of the world I pray for the very best.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Lots of poodle hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear this news. I hope he had a good night and that things improve during the day today.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sending healing vibes Potsie's way. BTW, that's a great name.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Keeping Potsie in my heart.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you for all your well wishes. We went to see Potsie this morning, and to feed him his breakfast (which he again wolfed down - such a chow hound, no matter what!). Unfortunately, there's no improvement, which didn't surprise me, but was very distressing to my husband. This evening, the vet will drain his bladder, so he can come home with us tonight - perhaps his last trip home, save for a miracle... He's not in any pain, so that's the good news. Poor little guy was dealt a bad hand in life - at least he's had a couple of wonderful years with us!

Again, thank you for all your thoughts and prayers! Please continue them today.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh no! I am so very sorry for you and your husband. This is a terrible blow! I'm glad little Potsie will get to come back home where he is comfortable and much loved.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So touching to think how much comfort your visit brought Potsie. I'm glad you and your hubby plan to bring him home. He belongs as close to you as possible, for as long as possible. You already made one miracle happen for Potsie, showing him people are good and poodles are meant to be cherished. I so wish there could be another!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

With a heavy heart, my husband and I decided to let Potsie cross the Rainbow Bridge this afternoon at 5:45 p.m.. When we went to get him, the vet said that she had to discontinue the steroids b/c they were making him very ill. They weren't working anyway. It was time... My husband held him for a few minutes, but then said he had to leave - he's a real softie. I stayed with Potsie and got to hold him in the grieving room in a comfy chair while he passed peacefully. 

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. He was a special little dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss...all I can say is that many here understand your pain...


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am so sorry. All best wishes to you and your husband.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry. there are no words that can soften the pain of having to say goodbye in this way. keep your home open to another dog - not a replacement, but another animal that needs your love and care. that's the gift our pets give us - teaching us to open our hearts to another species.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My love and tears are being shared with you both.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. You were blessed to have him in your life and he was blessed with the life you have him. 

You gave him a final gift of being loved to the very end and letting him travel on when it was time. 

We've had to do it twice in the last year. The only thing that gives us the strength to do it is our love for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Beth, I am so sorry for your loss. I know your hearts are broken. I wish you through the sadness, and hope the understanding of family and friends helps you along the way. RIP dear Potsie. You were so well loved!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so so sorry. I think all of us here have been through this no how you're feeling. Just know you did all you could and loved Potsie whole heartedly and now Potsie is feeling like a pup again. 

Rick


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Potsie. God Bless you for the love that you gave to him, and may God give you the strength to cope with his loss. Poodle hugs, tears and prayers from all of us.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to be reading this.... Heartfelt thoughts and prayers that this will have a positive outcome...❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My deepest sympathies and heartfelt condolences. I lost my first beloved Whippet to a slipped disc which paralyzed him. I know the helplessness you must have felt...fine one instant and unable to walk to next. My thoughts and prayers will be with you during this time of loss and sorrow.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

OK I feel like an asssss just read further through......

I lost my beloved Teddy in September and was devastated... He was lame as well.... Rushed him to the vet & tried steroids as well to help. After an X-ray turns out he was filled with cancer. 

It is devastating... I took comfort in knowing he is now at peace... It's not easy i understand (I cried more about Teddy than some funerals I have attended) but time heals...

I did do something in memory for Teddy - I donated a lot of new items to a poodle shelter which helped (somewhat) but the appreciation & the shelter knowing it was from Teddy did help....

Be strong - your pooch is watching you & wondering "why are they sad when I am sooo happy and free of this??!!!"

keep smiling your pooch would want you to....❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My sympathy is heartfelt for you...I haven't enough words to tell you how bad I feel. If tears were pearls, I'd gift you a necklace......God Bless you for giving Potsie so much love in his short life. We were witness to that with your every post..........


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I just cannot express how sorry I am that you have lost your sweet Potsie. You gave him the best you had. As long as you remember the good things about him and the time you had together, he will always be with you. God bless.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

My heart breaks for you during this time. I know Potsie's footprints will be forever on you and your husband's hearts. I hope Potsie being in peace now will provide some comfort.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. What you both gave to each other I am sure will never be forgotten.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that you had to do this terrible hard act, but I hope you will be able to have a picture of Potsie running and romping to help you understand that what you did was the most generous loving thing you could have done for him. In a bad situation like this I think we are selfish when we work to convince ourselves that our animals should stay with us because they can beat a bad situation or that they can adjust to a limited lifestyle. They don't understand what is happening or why we are so upset. They just know they don't feel right.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Potsie. My heart breaks for you and your family. It is always so hard to lose one of God's creatures - but Potsie is in heaven now without any more pain. Hugs and Prayers coming your way.
Sylvia & the Girls :hug: ray:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Poor potsie and poor you,you must be so worried. Love and healing thoughts to potsie.xx


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss,I missed a page. You will always keep him in you heart for ever,and know he had a wonderful home with you where he was truly loved. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - sometimes the kindest act for our dogs is the most painful for ourselves. Be kind to yourselves, and try to remember the happiness he found with you rather than the last few days. And when the time is right, let his spirit lead you to another little dog who needs the love and the knowledge and the compassion that he taught you - the best memorial for a loved companion.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Words can not express the sadness you and your family feel. My heart cries for your loss of such a special baby..any hugs and prayers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sending you a hug, so very sorry.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was a special member of the family.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My heart grieves for you and your husband. I am praying for you both. Potsie was so lucky to have both of you. Just as lucky as you were to have him. Sending love to you.

Susan and TikiSpoo


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm lost for words. So very sorry. RIP potsie


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hearteflt sympathy and lots of tears shed for you and yours. Pippin sends a lick - well she's wondering why I'm crying... You gave Potsie a wonderful life after an awful start.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

So so So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know that this is a very difficult time for you to go through. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am editing this as I posted this before reading the most recent posts -- I am so sorry for your loss. Very coincidentally, my neighbor has 2 ****zhus -- a male and female. I know the walker and a week or so ago she was carrying her and the little boy was walking. She said she was very concerned as she would not walk, her legs were sort of going under her, etc. so the owner took her in and it was the same diagnostic. She has a slipped disc, etc. and was given pain meds and he was to keep her quiet for a few days. 

I do know I saw her out and about, albeit slowly, so sorry your little Potsey did not make it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

As I read through the thread, I am so sorry to hear about Potsey. I was really hoping that the prognosis might have been as my neighbor's was. I am so sorry for your loss. Keep the memories and fun times close to your heart.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss, especially on such a young dog. Did your vet give you a reason why he wouldn't have been a good surgical candidate? 

Unfortunately I see this type of issue all too often  Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Sometimes, even when you know you did the right thing it just doesn't seem as such. What you did for him showed pure selflessness. Do try to find peace in that. You did what you did because you loved him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Just saw this about Potsie! I know he was blessed to have you and your familiy. I'm so sorry he had to go this way but he's doing great now....you did the right thing for him....I hope you are all ok...


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry that your little Potsie has gone to the Bridge. The most loving thing that we can do for our dogs is to let them go when it is time. You and your husband are in my thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was so hopeful when I started reading this thread that Potsie would be on the road to recovery. How heartbreaking. I know what a hard decision that was for you and your husband but it was the most loving and selfless thing to do. ((Hugs))


----------

